# منار



## AKAMAHZ

السلام عليكم
يقول الشاعر: 
عشتِ يا مصر راية شمّاء    ومَناراََ للشرق يهدي الضياء
في البيت السابق هل كلمة منار مصدر ميمي أم اسم مكان ؟ وإذا كانت أيا منهما ألا يجب أن تكون مُنار لأنها صيغت من الفعل غير الثلاثي (أنار) ؟ أم أنها مصاغة من الفعل (نار)؟


----------



## Xence

سلام

أولا ، الفعل *أنار *ثلاثي مزيد .. فإذا سلّمنا يأن المقصود في قول الشاعر هو *مُنار *(بضم الميم) ، أي اسم المفعول من الفعل أنار ، ففي هذه الحالة فإن مصر هي التي ستكون محل إنارة الشرق لها ، عكسا لما يُفهم من سياق الحديث .. ونفس السياق يستبعد اسم المكان لأن الإنارة هنا مجازية وليست حقيقية ، إضافة إلى كونها تَهدي غيرها ، لا العكس

أما إذا قبلنا بأن مصر هي مصدر الإنارة للشرق (بالمفهوم المجازي)، فمن الواضح أن المصدر الميمي *مَنار *(بفتح الميم) هو الأصحّ ، لأن المصدر الميمي لا يختلف عن المصدر العادي من حيث المعنى ، أي أنه يمكن إعادة كتابة الجملة بهذا الشكل : " عشتِ يا مصر راية شمّاء *وإنارةً *للشرق تهدي الضياء" دون إخلال بالمعنى​


----------



## AKAMAHZ

شكراََ جزيلاََ لك!


----------

